# Flowtron Screw driven electric wood splitter. Anybody used one ?



## machinistbcb (May 27, 2008)

I just bought a used Flowtron electric wood splitter. The ram is driven back on forth on a threaded screw. The screw is driven by a small electric gear-motor. It is rated at 10 ton, I think, but it seems to lack power and it often kicks out the built in breaker. Any body used one of these before ? Is the lack of power to be expected ? 

Thanks for any help, 

Brian


----------



## drmiller100 (May 27, 2008)

an electric splitter is either going to be really slow, or really weak, or both.

no replacement for displacmeent, and you are running a 1 horse motor, where the typical entry level, small gas splitters are 5 horsepower plus.


----------



## rx7145 (May 27, 2008)

drmiller100 said:


> an electric splitter is either going to be really slow, or really weak, or both.



My cycle time is 12sec (no load) on my electric splitter. And that's with a 30inch stroke. Power is just a little less than my 8hp briggs. opcorn:


----------



## machinistbcb (May 27, 2008)

This isn't your normal electric wood splitter. Like I said it is driven by a electric gear-motor, basic a 1/4 h.p. electric motor with a reduction gear box attached to it. The gear box is directly coupled to an 1.5 inch dia. all thread screw about 36 inchs long. The ram threads back and forth on the screw. There is a wedge on each end of the splitter which allows it to split in both directions. I think it should really have quite a bit of power but I am not sure, thats why I was wondering if anyone else has used one.


----------



## mga (May 27, 2008)

machinistbcb said:


> This isn't your normal electric wood splitter. Like I said it is driven by a electric gear-motor, *basic a 1/4 h.p. electric motor with a reduction gear box attached to it.* The gear box is directly coupled to an 1.5 inch dia. all thread screw about 36 inchs long. The ram threads back and forth on the screw. There is a wedge on each end of the splitter which allows it to split in both directions. I think it should really have quite a bit of power but I am not sure, thats why I was wondering if anyone else has used one.



i use a 12.5hp engine and i rate my splitter around 27 to 30 tons, and i've had some logs give it a hard time.

with a 1/4hp electric motor, i wouldn't expect too much from it.


----------



## machinistbcb (May 27, 2008)

Thanks for the input. You must understand how gear-motors work. there is about 100:1 reduction ratio. That results in a signifacant torque increase. Also the motor is not being used to drive a hydrualic pump. You really can't accuratlly compare this type of splitter with hydrualic piston type splitters. Think of an old south-bend lathe and how the carriage feeds back and fourth on the lead screw. Anyways I geuss this must be a rare type of splitter nobody seems to know much about them.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (May 27, 2008)

*Get serious.*

Leverage (which is what a gear is) only gets you so far. A quarter horse is either going to be horribly slow or unable to split any serious wood. Yes, in theory you can gear it down to split 60 inch elm crotches.

And it will take 47 years to do it.

Speed it up to any reasonable cycle time and it won't split any serious wood. 

No amount of gearing down is going to make that any more than a quarter horse. It's just not going to do the job.


----------



## machinistbcb (May 27, 2008)

Yes, I understand quite a bit about gearst. "LEVEAGE" which is a rather general term is the same as torque which is foot/pounds. You dont get it. THE MOTOR IS NOT DRIVING A HYDRUALIC PUMP. It doesn't make any since to campare it to an 8 h.p. gas engine that is driving a hydrualic pump. So I dont understand how you would Know how easily or fast it would split if you havn't used one before. Do a search on electric gear-motors they are used in a variety of applications in industry and a new 1/4 h.p. gear motor sells for around $600.00.


----------



## triptester (May 28, 2008)

Although I have not seen a screw operated splitter but I have seem presses that use a large threaded rod to apply force . Screw jacks are commonly for cars. Screw jacks are also used to lift houses.


----------



## mga (May 28, 2008)

machinistbcb said:


> Thanks for the input. You must understand how gear-motors work. there is about 100:1 reduction ratio. That results in a signifacant torque increase. Also the motor is not being used to drive a hydrualic pump. You really can't accuratlly compare this type of splitter with hydrualic piston type splitters. Think of an old south-bend lathe and how the carriage feeds back and fourth on the lead screw. Anyways I geuss this must be a rare type of splitter nobody seems to know much about them.



as a former tool-maker and machine repairman, i'm well aware how that works. but, *everything has its limits*...including your gear drive mechanism. i was replying to your statement that you thought it should split anything without difficulty.


----------



## nickblaze466 (May 28, 2008)

i have used one a while ago, my dads friend had one up at our hunting camp. they are not bad considering, but the one we used had some trouble with some rather average logs. that should be fairly competent when compared to other machines in the same class, but i would not say that it would punch big nasty logs easy/at all.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (May 28, 2008)

machinistbcb said:


> Yes, I understand quite a bit about gearst. "LEVEAGE" which is a rather general term is the same as torque which is foot/pounds. You dont get it. THE MOTOR IS NOT DRIVING A HYDRUALIC PUMP.



I get it. It's not driving a hydraulic pump. It's driving gears, which, like a hydraulic pump, is just another way to get leverage. 

Gears don't make power, they just _*trade*_ speed for torque. You can gear _*up *_to produce _more speed with less torque_, or gear *down *to produce _more torque and less speed_. 

It's *one *or the *other*. *Not both*. The only way to get both is more *POWER*. 5th grade science, the unit on general tools. Remember that?

So whether it's a $6 or a $600 or a $10,000 quarter horse motor, you get a choice. You can split large stuff very, very slowly, or you can split teeny tiny stuff very quickly. OR you can find a compromise in between.

But you can't split reasonable wood with reasonable speed on a quarter horse.

No amount of gearing will change that.


----------



## machinistbcb (May 28, 2008)

mga, I am also a machinist as well as a certified level II vibration analyst that specializes in large machinery diagnostics so I appreciate your skills as a former tool maker. I certainly never stated that I thought the splitter would split anything with ease. I just don't understand how people think they know how the splitter works by comparing it to there hydraulic splitters. I was just looking for some advice from anyone else that had used one I am not really interested in continuing an argument with people about why it will or will not work. I disassembled the motor last night and found that the brushes were significantly worn which would explain the breaker tripping out. I plan to replace the brushes and use the splitter year round in mt hay barn. I have a hydraulic 3pt hitch splitter that I can hook up to my 8n for the really nasty stuff.


----------



## ray benson (May 28, 2008)

If you are changing the brushes check the commutator. May need cleaning. Use fine sandpaper. Blow out the motor real good.
Couldn't find much info on Flowtron logsplitter. Maybe a phone call to them would be fruitful.
Flowtron Elec. Log Splitter
2 Main St
Melrose, MA 02176
Tel: 617 324-8400


----------



## drmiller100 (May 28, 2008)

machinistbcb said:


> Yes, I understand quite a bit about gearst. "LEVEAGE" which is a rather general term is the same as torque which is foot/pounds. You dont get it. THE MOTOR IS NOT DRIVING A HYDRUALIC PUMP. It doesn't make any since to campare it to an 8 h.p. gas engine that is driving a hydrualic pump. So I dont understand how you would Know how easily or fast it would split if you havn't used one before. Do a search on electric gear-motors they are used in a variety of applications in industry and a new 1/4 h.p. gear motor sells for around $600.00.



on the top of my shop vac it says "peak horsepower 5.5".

I'll sell you the motor for 200 bucks. Think of your profit margin!!!!!

if you know so much, why are you asking us???? like has been said repeatedly in very different, and very nice ways, the 110 volt splitters are either slow, not powerful, or both.


----------



## machinistbcb (May 29, 2008)

Dmiller You are exactly right. After reading some of these replys, why am I asking you ?????? It seems some of you people enjoy just aruguing about stuff and not actually having some constructive dialog.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (May 29, 2008)

Well, you asked:



machinistbcb said:


> Is the lack of power to be expected ?




We told you. You didn't like the answers. *shrug*


----------



## Butch(OH) (May 29, 2008)

I am confused 

The guys said that they are a POS and you say it has some magic in gears that defy engineering princilple yet you posted that it lacks power and trips the breaker, sounds like it needs to have the ole magic wand waved over it again, LOL

Like some of the guys said, to get work done takes torque, to get it done fast takes speed. Torque x speed = Horsepower, there is just no way around it. No use in arguing with us it isnt our law, we just have to live with it.

Miller said it best, a 1/4HP splitter HAS to be either slow,or gutless.
For those used to having some ponies at their disposal it will be both for sure.


----------



## turnkey4099 (May 30, 2008)

To insert a bit of sanity in here. People are arguing just to be arguing and getting hot under the collar for nothing.

The clue to its operation...or lack thereof...is in it's rating that was posted in #1 *ten tons!*. Of course it isn't going to split like an entry level 5hp rated at around 20 tons. 

Harry K


----------



## tatra805 (May 30, 2008)

OK, you all have a point here... calm down and look if we can get to something useful for all of us

I do know the spindle drive splitters and was always wondering if they are actually working.

The advantages are clear, you dont need a hydraulic set up, that dumps the price and gives the home-home owner a chance to split something. 

It is right that the obvious relation motor HP vs ton rating can not be used here as it is a different method. Maybe there is a line between the 2 systems but what is see is that nobody knows at this moment.

What I dont see, and to me that is the point why this splitter is not performing, is the balance between power and speed.

Cutting something is based on 3 things: time, force and impact speed. (try this out with a knive and a citron, take your kids and they might learn something)

A die cutting machine cutting foils etc does not touch the bottom plate and still cuts a xx micron layer. This is defined by the impact speed and the time the knives are in the down position, force is a fix value defined by the construction and the avg 1ton/meter of knive.

With a splitter it is similar. IF the spindle drive would move faster it would split better but that requires a bigger engine torque so it does not stall at impact. The RESULT would be a faster cycle time.

The reason why they have 2 wedges is only a matter of concentrating all force to 1 line. It might help those with any splitter that sometimes is a litlle short of power. 
Here it is presented as an advantageous design while it is only used to kind of mask its short-of power.


With a little material knowledge and calculation some engineer could figure out how strong the engine can be on the current construction, I am afraid that this would only show that these small splitters are build:
- strong in the safety-liability area
- cheap and weak in the mechanical side

Nevertheless i am sure that in the right dimensions these splitters can have real ton ratings comparable to hydraulics. Price would be an issue as a lot of other things (speed 1 of them) and thats probably why hydraulics are so popular and replaced a lot of spindle technology over the years.

It is a technological step back but i also still use a ladder and do not have an elevator everywhere. ... for some reasons


----------



## machinistbcb (Jun 12, 2008)

Update on my electric splitter that everyone seemed to want to argue with me about. I changed the motor brushes and cleaned and scraped the commutator. I have found a significant improvement in perfomance and I am easily spliting red oak and maple in the 10" to 24" dia. range. Also I can split pretty fast with having a wedge on each side of the beam.


----------



## jledoux (Jun 30, 2009)

*Flowtron parts*

I'm parting out a old Flowtron wood wood splitter call me at 218-762-6251 or email me at [email protected]


----------



## trapshooter9 (Jun 30, 2009)

I have one in my garage that was given to me by my Dad. I would sell it if anybody wants one. I prefer my 22 Ton Huskee.


----------



## turnkey4099 (Jul 1, 2009)

I haven't used one but am friends with two different people who use them to split locust. Both say they work well. Yes, they are probably slow and yes, the tonnage ratings and speed don't match hydros. The trade off is that they are cheap.

Having read the thread I suspect several of the posters have never seen one or knew anyone using one.

Harry K


----------



## krootes (Jul 8, 2009)

*looking for flowtron log splitter*

I would like to buy the motor for a flowtron log splitter. If you have one you can contact me at [email protected]. I may buy a complete splitter if the price is right


----------



## rmihalek (Jul 8, 2009)

It looks like the principal is similar to the Super Split flywheel log splitter. In the case of the Super Split, the 1 hp motor spools up two 50 lb flywheels. Once the flywheels are up to speed, then the operator engages a gear rack to the flywheels. The gear rack moves forward and splits the wood.


----------



## wkpoor (Jul 8, 2009)

Without arquing anything about how the actual unit performs I would like to say that comparing units based on claimed power of a gas engine vs electric will get you no where. Electric motors far out perform gas in torque. Now I realize a 1/4hp electric will never be anything near a 5hp gas but actually a 5hp electric would way out perform the 5 hp gas. But again any rating is only a claim and may not be the actual power example being the vacs with little tiny motors capable of 5,6 or more hp. Peak HP to be more exact heheheheheh!


----------



## turnkey4099 (Jul 9, 2009)

wkpoor said:


> Without arquing anything about how the actual unit performs I would like to say that comparing units based on claimed power of a gas engine vs electric will get you no where. Electric motors far out perform gas in torque. Now I realize a 1/4hp electric will never be anything near a 5hp gas but actually a 5hp electric would way out perform the 5 hp gas. But again any rating is only a claim and may not be the actual power example being the vacs with little tiny motors capable of 5,6 or more hp. Peak HP to be more exact heheheheheh!



Or the bogus ton ratings of hydraulic splitters. Given 2,500 bypass and 4" cyl does not come close to 20 ton.

Harry K


----------



## Brian VT (Oct 20, 2009)

I just grabbed a Flowtron DS26 off Craigslist.
The ram is hung up at the far end somehow. If I get this thing working I'll be back with my impressions and maybe a video. Here's one that shows that it's painfully slow. I'm hoping the pain of the wait will be enough less than the pain in the shoulders. The other problem might be that I'll be able to drink way too much beer while waiting for this thing. That could get expensive. LOL. 
I'll probably just end up looking for a local senior citizen that might want it. 

<object width="500" height="405"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/9oXTT2BEKJA&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/9oXTT2BEKJA&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="500" height="405"></embed></object>


----------



## Valkyrie Rider (Oct 20, 2009)

Wow, that thing looks PAINFULLY SLOW!


----------



## Wood Doctor (Oct 20, 2009)

Valkyrie Rider said:


> Wow, that thing looks PAINFULLY SLOW!


Yes. It's a bit of a toy. I could have split that log in one swing of my maul.

Cycle Time = 37 seconds? Gasp!


----------



## Brian VT (Oct 25, 2009)

My Flowtron lives ! lol
There's a brass block in the ram that has a threaded hole through it and it carries the ram along the drive screw. On mine 1/2 the threads were buggered.
I cleaned up the threads that were left and ran it. It's not as bad as I thought !
I started out just resplitting a few pieces. Next I put on a 10" round of hophornbeam that I couldn't split by hand. It took care of it. I'm splitting 16" lengths so I'll make a spacer block of wood to cut down on cycle time.
Not bad for $25. 
I need to see about having a replacement threaded brass block made in case this one fails. It's a 1" diam. threaded hole through a 2" long block. 1/2 my threads are okay. A buddy told me that 1" of threads in a 1" diam. hole has all the strength that 2" of threads does ? He said some engineer explained it to him before.
I'll try to shoot a vid. after I make my time-saving spacer so I won't bore you guys too bad. lol


----------



## HARRY BARKER (Oct 25, 2009)

Brian VT said:


> I just grabbed a Flowtron DS26 off Craigslist.
> The ram is hung up at the far end somehow. If I get this thing working I'll be back with my impressions and maybe a video. Here's one that shows that it's painfully slow. I'm hoping the pain of the wait will be enough less than the pain in the shoulders. The other problem might be that I'll be able to drink way too much beer while waiting for this thing. That could get expensive. LOL.
> I'll probably just end up looking for a local senior citizen that might want it.
> 
> <object width="500" height="405"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/9oXTT2BEKJA&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/9oXTT2BEKJA&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="500" height="405"></embed></object>


flip that up vertical,with some mods and make a cider press


----------



## Brian VT (Oct 25, 2009)

HARRY BARKER said:


> flip that up vertical,with some mods and make a cider press


I thought of that too. 
I'm gonna split wood with it for a while. I haven't found anything it couldn't split yet.
I've got a growing pile of stuff that I couldn't do with the maul and wedge. So far this toy is eating it up.


----------



## Brian VT (Nov 4, 2009)

Another screw-drive splitter. I'd buy that one off CL in a heartbeat if I could get it here.

http://books.google.com/books?id=cz...wADgK#v=onepage&q=gilson log splitter&f=false

http://appleton.craigslist.org/grd/1449431293.html


----------



## Junkfxr (Nov 6, 2009)

Brian VT said:


> My Flowtron lives ! lol
> There's a brass block in the ram that has a threaded hole through it and it carries the ram along the drive screw. On mine 1/2 the threads were buggered.
> I cleaned up the threads that were left and ran it. It's not as bad as I thought !
> I started out just resplitting a few pieces. Next I put on a 10" round of hophornbeam that I couldn't split by hand. It took care of it. I'm splitting 16" lengths so I'll make a spacer block of wood to cut down on cycle time.
> ...



Maximum thread strength is when length of engagement is 1 1/2 times the thread diameter. Ex. 1" dia thread has maximum strength with 1 1/2" long nut. It's in the Machinery's Handbook.


----------



## flotek (Nov 6, 2009)

my electric Homelite 5 ton splitter has a 8 second ram travel cycle and its not lacking power at all in fact its down right very impressive for the size and cost 
basicly if it will fit(21 inch length ) ,it can split it wide open.doesnt matter if its wet oak maple or ash...now your breaker going off is a sure sign you need a heavier cord ,if not it will be pretty weak and slow the cycle speed down.


----------



## panhead9 (Nov 7, 2009)

I used one quite a few years ago and frankly i thought it sucked! No actually I know it sucked!


----------



## wigglesworth (Nov 7, 2009)

Valkyrie Rider said:


> Wow, that thing looks PAINFULLY SLOW!



Yea...but the good thing about it is.....well......I guess your right, It sucks.


----------



## squire104 (Dec 5, 2009)

*Flowrtron Electric log slitter*

I know I'm a year late for replying, but I just got mine back from a friend who's been using it for the past few years...we both love it, I'm guessing that the motor needed brishes. I have a copy of the manual,if you need it, perhaps I can send one to you.

Squire104


----------



## digitish (Nov 11, 2010)

i know i am very late on this thread, but i have what appears to be the same splitter but Craftsman branded. If anyone has a manual i would love to see it. My problem is that the ram is only moving in one direction & will not go back the other way. its so back that it bent through some of the metal guides welded to the beam. I think its the switch, but trying to find the right replacement...i am hoping the manual will have the specs for the switch. 

thanks!


----------



## CountryBoy19 (Nov 11, 2010)

Give the guy a break, he has a point.

Hydraulics are extremely, terribly inefficient. You're not getting even remotely close to your engines power rating at the ram on a hydraulic splitter. Without doing any calculations or anything I would take a guess that you're getting less than half the power. Also, with gas engines, you don't get a whole lot of torque rise as it "bogs down", and at a certain point, the torque begins dropping again and the engine dies.

With an electric motor, the torque continuously rises until the motor stalls completely. Torque is what it really doing the work (HP is just a combination of torque and rpms), so with the torque-rise of an electric motor, combine with a gear & screw mechanism (much more efficient than hydraulics) you're getting a lot more of your power at the ram.

Would this splitter compare to a 35 ton hydraulic? Probably not, but I'll bet it could do a pretty good job of keeping pace with a 15 or 20 ton, especially since it splits both ways. Just gotta get somebody that knows what they're doing running a two-way splitter (unlike the person in the video above).


----------



## nomak (Nov 11, 2010)

only way youre gonna get a good electric splitter with some kind of speed and torque behind it as well is to have one of those 480 volt motors that are as big around as a tire and 2 or 3 feet in length attached to it somehow then you might have a good electric splitter with all your gear reductions and screws thread tinsle strength and what not..but its not gonna be something for the back yard firewood splitter..lol.. I say send in a request to mythbusters to make a electric splitter that can work as well or out perform a 30 ton hydraulic splitter..see what they can come up with...


----------



## leecopland (Mar 2, 2014)

machinistbcb said:


> I just bought a used Flowtron electric wood splitter. The ram is driven back on forth on a threaded screw. The screw is driven by a small electric gear-motor. It is rated at 10 ton, I think, but it seems to lack power and it often kicks out the built in breaker. Any body used one of these before ? Is the lack of power to be expected ?
> 
> Thanks for any help,
> 
> Brian


I've had an 8 ton flotron for a few years and it served me very well. It splits in both directions which saves time. Sadly mine died last year. They have been out of production for 25 years. It is at the cottage which is water access only so a pain in the asp to bring out. Even then I'm not sure anyone would want to work on it or wether parts would be available.

I just bought a 5 ton electric one based on my experience of the the older one but not had a chance to try it yet.

Regards

Lee


----------



## scott17818 (Sep 15, 2014)

I just brought mine out. My parents had it since new. My grandfather had it & fixed the switch on it. However after using it for 2 hours. Splitting some 12"+ log sections the screw end of the motor side. The lockout nut keeps backing out. Going to try and put a few spot welds or braze it with brass rod.


----------



## leecopland (Sep 15, 2014)

leecopland said:


> I've had an 8 ton flotron for a few years and it served me very well. It splits in both directions which saves time. Sadly mine died last year. They have been out of production for 25 years. It is at the cottage which is water access only so a pain in the asp to bring out. Even then I'm not sure anyone would want to work on it or wether parts would be available.
> 
> I just bought a 5 ton electric one based on my experience of the the older one but not had a chance to try it yet.
> 
> ...


This is really an edit or update.

So the new electric splitter works better than I thought would for a 5ton unit. My old Flotron was/is 8 ton. Having a little time one day I decided to dig into the Flotron before I totally gave up on it as it had just quit right in the middle of a run. So taking the casing off I noticed a loose wire and you guessed it, reconnected and away she went. So I have two working log splitters now. Happy after all.


----------



## CRThomas (Sep 16, 2014)

machinistbcb said:


> Thanks for the input. You must understand how gear-motors work. there is about 100:1 reduction ratio. That results in a signifacant torque increase. Also the motor is not being used to drive a hydrualic pump. You really can't accuratlly compare this type of splitter with hydrualic piston type splitters. Think of an old south-bend lathe and how the carriage feeds back and fourth on the lead screw. Anyways I geuss this must be a rare type of splitter nobody seems to know much about them.


The screw type splitter do not need much hp. Otis a different approach to splitting wood my normal electric splitter is a 5 hp 220 electric motor with a three stage pump and it will split right with my 30 hp tractor running a 26 gpm prices pump power take off. Electric hp is classed different than gas hp ASIs diesel.


----------



## CRThomas (Sep 16, 2014)

Menards has 5 hp electric splitters on sale for $199.00 I bought three. Put them away I am going to try some thing new turn oneupside down and try to do some splitting with if it don't work I got a good deal they were at one time $445.00. Later


----------



## beaner (Oct 24, 2015)

squire104 said:


> *Flowrtron Electric log slitter*
> 
> I know I'm a year late for replying, but I just got mine back from a friend who's been using it for the past few years...we both love it, I'm guessing that the motor needed brishes. I have a copy of the manual,if you need it, perhaps I can send one to you.
> 
> Squire104



Do you still have a manual? I am looking for brushes as mine burned up and am not having any luck. Any chance you know what size the brushes are or still have the manual?


----------



## leecopland (Oct 24, 2015)

machinistbcb said:


> I just bought a used Flowtron electric wood splitter. The ram is driven back on forth on a threaded screw. The screw is driven by a small electric gear-motor. It is rated at 10 ton, I think, but it seems to lack power and it often kicks out the built in breaker. Any body used one of these before ? Is the lack of power to be expected ?
> 
> Thanks for any help,
> 
> Brian


I have an 8 ton Flowtron and am very happy with it. It splits both way so cuts the cycle time down considerably. No parts available as they stopped production 20 years ago
Perhaps yours needs some lube on the screw or gearbox.
PS I do have a manual with ipl.


----------



## beaner (Oct 24, 2015)

leecopland said:


> I have an 8 ton Flowtron and am very happy with it. It splits both way so cuts the cycle time down considerably. No parts available as they stopped production 20 years ago
> Perhaps yours needs some lube on the screw or gearbox.
> PS I do have a manual with ipl.


Do you know the brush size?


----------



## svk (Oct 24, 2015)

beaner said:


> Do you know the brush size?


If you are unsuccessful on the internet try a local electric motor repair store. They were able to help me when internet searches failed to produce results for the motor I was rebuilding.


----------

